# This Parter Is Dreaming



## bikeyard (Jun 26, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/innatepower/m.html?item=191891926626&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
Been posted several times at the "bargain" price


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

The guy is a member here. He flamed on me for simply replying to posts. I'm sure you'll catch some flak for this one! BTW he is on my ignore list so I won't see the response. V/r Shawn


----------

